# Docs submitted for UK spouse visa - accepted!



## adhillon (Jan 20, 2013)

Dear All,

Here is some information regarding my wife's Spouse visa to the UK. In total it took 7 weeks and 1 day (crazy right!) for the visa to be granted. 

Here's some basic info first.

Country applying from: CHILE
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE
Date application submitted (in person): 03/04/13
Date biometrics taken: 03/04/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/04/13
Office location processing your visa: RIO DE JANEIRO
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks from the date bio metrics taken
Date your visa was received: 23/05/13

After my wife's documents were submitted she received an email which stated the following: 

"to complete 95% of settlement applications in not more than 12 weeks and 100% in 24 weeks counting from the date you provided your biometric details".

But in a subsequent paragraph the email stated the following:

Our current processing times for visa applications submitted to the British Consulate General in Rio de Janeiro as of week commencing 1st April 2013 are:

- All non-settlement applications..........10 - 11 working days.
- Settlement applications......................38 - 42 working days.

If you calculate 12 weeks from when the biometrics were taken (03/04/13) and 38 - 42 working days from when the documents were received in Rio (10/04/13), you'll arrive at different dates. 

Like I said, the visa was granted in just over 7 weeks. 

Here is a list of the documents that we submitted. 

1. Application form
2. Sponsor form
3. Appendix 2 form
4. Applicant letter 
5. Letter from spouse
6. 6 months bank statements (spouse)
7. Work contract (spouse)
8. Letter from employer stating employment and details of contract (spouse)
9. Accommodation details. The original house survey of the property which was done in 1986! (living with parents)
9a. Letter from parent stating applicant has use of house and it is not overcrowded
9b. Photograph of outside and inside of house, bedrooms
9c. Council tax bill 
9d. Utility bill in the name of house owner
9e. Letter from mortgage lender showing who's name the house is in
9f. Land registry doc
10. English language requirement (via UK NARIC) 
11. Original degree cert & photocopy & translation
12. Original marriage cert & photocopy & translation
13. Photos, emails and letters of our relationship
14. Passport details page & photocopy (applicant & spouse)
15. Original birth cert & photocopy & translation
16. Original birth cert (spouse)
17. Original phone bill (in the name of spouse)
18. Proof that we lived at the same address (in Chile) 

Things to note: 

No where on the UKBA website or immigration rules does it say that photos need to be submitted. Nor does it state that a house inspection is necessary to validate the accommodation. I didn't want to pay the £100 odd pounds for the inspection and read somewhere on this site that someone sent in photographs for their application. So I decided to do the same. It worked out in the end! 

Hope this helps anyone who's looking for a general guide on what docs to submit. Remember each case is different. In the letters we sent accompanying the docs we put across the fact that we lived together for more than three years. This counts towards a convincing argument for granting the visa. 

Thanks for reading,

Amar


----------



## lhgd (Sep 13, 2013)

*Spouse UK visa application*

Dear all, 

Here are some details of my visa application:
I am argentinian and I married my british husband in Buenos Aires. We applied for a spouse visa in Buenos Aires.

Day I submitted my biometric details in the UK embassy in Buenos Aires: 24.06.13
Day I received a reply from the UK embassy in Rio (where the documentation is reviewed and processed): on 01.07.13 they sent me an email saying 

_Your settlement application has arrived safely at the Rio de Janeiro office and is currently being processed. _

Day my visa was issued: 09.09.13
Day I picked up my passports and documentation from the embassy in Buenos Aires: 13.09.13 (although it was ready to pick up on the 12.09)

Total working days it took from the day the documentation arrived to Rio till my visa was issued: 51 days.

Hope this information helps and gives you a little bit of peace of mind! 

Lu


----------



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

adhillon said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Here is some information regarding my wife's Spouse visa to the UK. In total it took 7 weeks and 1 day (crazy right!) for the visa to be granted.
> 
> ...



Wish I'd read this a few months ago before paying out for the bloody council to go inspect! 

Good to know now though for when I apply for my daughters visa. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I paid 300 pounds for the property inspection report


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

But in the document guide form it does tell u that u must have property inspection report? Oh well


----------



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

Pultet said:


> I paid 300 pounds for the property inspection report


OUCH! Ok, I feel better...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While property inspection report isn't a must have in each case, it's recommended in certain circumstances, such as 
a) a house or flat share;
b) a property occupied by other tenants, such as house of multiple occupation;
c) where Home Office may have doubt over the suitability of the accommodation.

In other cases, it's optional, provided you supply other documents relating to occupation, rental and ownership.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> While property inspection report isn't a must have in each case, it's recommended in certain circumstances, such as
> a) a house or flat share;
> b) a property occupied by other tenants, such as house of multiple occupation;
> c) where Home Office may have doubt over the suitability of the accommodation.
> ...


u see the reason why i don't trust lawyers/solicitor anymore? the solicitor who i paid to act on my behalf with our application told us that property inspection report is a MUST it's a new requirement and new immigration rule >.< im so mad X( hmp! 

wish i'd known about this forum before meeting that stupid solicitor... advice from this forum is better than solicitors X(


----------



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

Pultet said:


> u see the reason why i don't trust lawyers/solicitor anymore? the solicitor who i paid to act on my behalf with our application told us that property inspection report is a MUST it's a new requirement and new immigration rule >.< im so mad X( hmp!
> 
> wish i'd known about this forum before meeting that stupid solicitor... advice from this forum is better than solicitors X(


Actually I'm very happy with the service I used. They anticipated every question that might come up. They took a great deal of the questions and concerns out of the picture for me. Well worth the money.

Guess it just depends on who you use.


----------



## xiaoqiaodan (Feb 19, 2013)

Pultet said:


> I paid 300 pounds for the property inspection report


That's ridiculous, where is the house and who did the inspection? I paid exactly 0 for mine from the local council ..


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

xiaoqiaodan said:


> That's ridiculous, where is the house and who did the inspection? I paid exactly 0 for mine from the local council ..


the solicitor i used recommended this guy to do the inspection report. Being my solicitor i trusted him then he charged me £295

Location Kilburn High road London
Company, i don't know as i trusted my solicitor bout this did not care bout the company as long as i get it done for the application of my fiance.

apparently my fiance visa refused due to my solicitors wrong and misleading advice -_-


----------



## hello786 (Sep 21, 2013)

I also submitted property inspection report


----------



## skia0910 (Sep 20, 2013)

Pultet said:


> u see the reason why i don't trust lawyers/solicitor anymore? the solicitor who i paid to act on my behalf with our application told us that property inspection report is a MUST it's a new requirement and new immigration rule >.< im so mad X( hmp!
> 
> wish i'd known about this forum before meeting that stupid solicitor... advice from this forum is better than solicitors X(


Definitely. Advice from this site is based on honest opinion from experience. Unlike selfish lawyers that are only after your money. They will know uou have a bad case and no way out but would still want you to spend your hard earn money.


----------

